# Here comes another one, typhoon.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like next Saturday, Sunday and Monday most of Luzon will suffer another typhoon, especially in central areas, getting ready for the next [email protected] fight with mother nature.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Its relentless there. One after the other


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not so bad here on the west coast Katana but this one looks like it will swing around over the top of Luzon but come back and hit central west Luzon, like a year ago with whatever that one was called and took half my roof off, watching and only time will tell.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Expected because its "The North Typhon Belt" route


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

What websites do you use for tracking and seeing the projected route and wind speeds? I'm looking at Zoom Earth and the LPA that I see can't decide on what it wants to do.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Tanstaafl said:


> What websites do you use for tracking and seeing the projected route and wind speeds? I'm looking at Zoom Earth and the LPA that I see can't decide on what it wants to do.


I use these sites









Zoom Earth | LIVE weather map, storm tracker, rain radar


Track hurricanes, tropical storms and severe weather with LIVE satellite images, rain radar, wind speed forecast maps and more.




zoom.earth







https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurricane/west-pacific/nesat-2022





https://www.metoc.navy.mil/jtwc/jtwc.html








PAGASA







www.pagasa.dost.gov.ph













Windy as forecasted


Wind map and weather forecast




www.windy.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I just use windy.com and find it ok. you are right about the changing direction, yesterday looked like it was going to hit central Luzon but this morning seems to be heading through Cam Sur and then Manila, who knows.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I put two apps on my cell when I was there.

One is the PAGASA app, and the other is Typhoon Tracker. Of course, they don't do anything for me here back in the states.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Expected because its "The North Typhon Belt" route


It's not that bad on Luzon.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mid afternoon Saturday Mark, batten down the hatches where you are, thanks to the powers that be it moved south.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It looks like Mindanao where typhoons don't happen could get its second one in as many years.

I see the edit button is back woo hoo.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Southern Luzon Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> It's not that bad on Luzon.


 Well. At the recent one, when Laguna got some flooding problem, them located away from where the centre passed got less effected or not effected at all.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This typhoon or system is beginning to come together and it doesn't look good, plus it's a very large system, the eye was elongated but now I see it's starting to form more like a circle, here are a couple of maps I use.

Live tracking map

Windy global wind map

WU map


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I see the edit button is back woo hoo.


I noticed that too 

In fact I'm making deliberate errors, posting and then editing so I can use the Edit button 👀
Dont ban me mods 😓 I only did it once.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Tomorrow is the start of a long holiday weekend (undas) and the first time in 3 years that there were supposed to be no travel restrictions. I feel sorry for the folks who had planned to go home to their province for a visit and are now stuck at a airport, bus station, ferry pier. 
Also as business owners we know the economy hasn’t being doing very well since August and this weekend was predicted to kick start things again. There will be a lot of businesses losing revenue this weekend, so hopefully the damage will be fairly minimal.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I heard Cebu is shut again due to the impending bad weather.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's interesting, 10 guys working here and none bat an eyelid when I have mentioned the next coming typhoon, desensitized? Apathy? 
Like I mention all the earthquakes up around Abra, (8 in the last 7 hours ranging from 1.6 to 3.8) look at me and I'm sure they think get used to it, like the 6.4 a few days ago, no comments. At least this time I never felt the house shaking like the one a few weeks ago.
Ah the joys of living in PH.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I heard Cebu is shut again due to the impending bad weather.


At least someone is taking notice Gary. I'm sure NAIA will close Saturday morning also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> At least someone is taking notice Gary. I'm sure NAIA will close Saturday morning also.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


At one time it wasn't unusual to lose a ferry or two because the captains/owners took no notice of weather forcasts. Even now the weather forcasts seem to lack any useful information, although better than "oh look the cat is wet it must be raining."


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> It's interesting, 10 guys working here and none bat an eyelid when I have mentioned the next coming typhoon, desensitized? Apathy?
> Like I mention all the earthquakes up around Abra, (8 in the last 7 hours ranging from 1.6 to 3.8) look at me and I'm sure they think get used to it, like the 6.4 a few days ago, no comments. At least this time I never felt the house shaking like the one a few weeks ago.
> Ah the joys of living in PH.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I have come across this frequently. I used to work in the NHS (national health service) here in the UK and made a lot of Filipino friends (nurses and chefs). Many of them showed what you described, I think it is some kind of desensitivity and theres me getting hyper about it all.

Im really on top of the weather globally and friends all over the world are used to my whatsapps showing screenshots of weather radar scans showing typhoons and such. I even send screenshots of the USGS (united states geological survey) maps showing earthquake epicenters and warn about aftershocks. I know my friends in the affected regions are doing eye rolls but I cant help it, these things do worry me.

Keep safe, I see the current predicted track shows it grazing the tip of Luzon.



Gary D said:


> At one time it wasn't unusual to lose a ferry or two because the captains/owners took no notice of weather forcasts. Even now the weather forcasts seem to lack any useful information, although better than "oh look the cat is wet it must be raining."


Was chatting to a friend who was going with her family on a small ferry boat to one of the small islands there. She messaged me from the boat. Out of curiosity I asked her if there were any life jackets on board. She said "None" and that she "didnt see any". No one gave a safety brief either. Add to this the fact that it seems like literally not one of them knows how to swim - they dont even know how to float - and its a recipe for trouble. Dread to think of these things sailing into stormy weather because the crew didnt check the forecast.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Dread to think of these things sailing into stormy weather because the crew didnt check the forecast.


 Ferries sinking not only by weather but some by overload too as e g a ferry some years ago close outside Cebu harbour. Most died inspite of average swimmers could have reached land without anything to grab to assist floating.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Seems to have changed direction again. According to the new forecast it should be over myself and MCA in the next couple of hours.
Heavy rain but thankfully not much wind.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

According to Windy the eye is about 100 km south of my location now. It's breezy and we have moderate rain at the present. Feels like a tropical storm to me.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes thankful here mags as we are pouring the concrete entry some 25 odd bags of cement and as good boy scouts we created a very large temp roof over the new slab. working well but only drizzle here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Quezon Expat, Yeah looks like tropical storm and glad it moved south, Windy.com tells me we should be getting 20 km/h but my wind chimes haven't moved, only enough drizzle to make a roof over the concrete laid today. Hope you all stay safe down south.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

On Windy I'm seeing this other area which has begun to show rotation. Another typhoon in the making? 









 Windy as forecasted


Wind map and weather forecast




www.windy.com





Keep safe all of you there.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We expect the centre to be just south of us at about 8pm. So far no wind and occasional rain shower. Still only expecting it to be a tropical storm.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Since eye passed wind and rain increased a lot. Rain is horizontal. Lost Meralco power 30 minutes ago so on generator for now.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Q E. Hope all is well, stay safe, what area are you? I am La Union,

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry to hear that Q E. Hope all is well, stay safe, what area are you? I am La Union,
> 
> Cheers, Steve


 It's just another adventure 
In Lucena City area


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Very heavy rain but thankfully the wind wasn’t too bad. Power been out for a few hours.
We live on Mount Banhaw and all the water heads downhill to Laguna de Bay where Mark lives. My guess is there will be a lot of flooding and landslides.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Quezon Expat said:


> It's just another adventure
> In Lucena City area


Not far from me. Used to meet with some expats from Lucena/Lucban but decided it not really my scene.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Seems to have changed direction again. According to the new forecast it should be over myself and MCA in the next couple of hours.
> Heavy rain but thankfully not much wind.


One of our trees gently fell and is resting on our roof, I lost a very large tree and it fell on our large san palo (tamarind) tree and took it out, the yard is a disaster.

Sister inlaws birthday today she's here with her son and his daughter because her modest home was completely destroyed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Very heavy rain but thankfully the wind wasn’t too bad. Power been out for a few hours.
> We live on Mount Banhaw and all the water heads downhill to Laguna de Bay where Mark lives. My guess is there will be a lot of flooding and landslides.


The Laguna de Bay lake and our backyard are one now and probably by tomorrow our lower half of the house will be flooded.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Stay safe Mark.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> The Laguna de Bay lake and our backyard are one now and probably by tomorrow our lower half of the house will be flooded.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the rain up here is non stop. 
Take care


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the rain up here is non stop.
> Take care


Still just raining on and off here in Bataan. If we lose lower later will probably have an early night rather than start the generator.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Roof blew off a house not far from us a few hours ago. House was completed Oct 2021. Plans were approved by the city and "inspected" by city inspectors prior to issuing occupancy permit. Video shows the roof wasn't tied down. Geez....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Still just raining on and off here in Bataan. If we lose lower later will probably have an early night rather than start the generator.


We have no power.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Power back on in Lucena Tayabas Lucban area


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We got our power restored at 3 am, and many fruit trees were destroyed by this large acacia tree. My youngest son in the photo this morning.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry you went/going through this yet again Mark, I suppose we all have this living here, stay safe to all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had continuous rain from late evening until early morning. It's now raining on and off, nothing to cause any flooding, no wind to talk of.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good to hear Gary, only light drizzle on and off O/N and no wind, good for the concrete.
Monday might be a different story with the wind but everything battened down.

Cheers, Steve,


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Electric and water back on earlier today.
Sun is shining....life’s good.

How did you fare Mark?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Electric and water back on earlier today.
> Sun is shining....life’s good.
> 
> How did you fare Mark?


Our house is okay but most of my fruit trees have been destroyed, and the backyard is now flooded about a car's length from the house.

I spent the day cutting down two of the 4 trees that have fallen over or got stuck in other trees, it's a mess and all my gabi (taro roots) is a complete loss.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We have only had some localized flooding and some winds. Another one just entered the PAR last night.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hope that one is a fizzer Fred. 20 to 40 klick winds here but the waves are around 3 metres and in 4 years never seen them come half way up the tax declared lot. the Mayor lost the timber floor on his Kubo and 2 of the 200mm posts holding the roof up are leaning over 10 degrees now, the other neighbour had the surf come up to his footings, glad to be 2 or 3 metres higher than the waves hit. Lots of junk and timber to clean up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

more typhoons in Pinas,,lol....
YouTube video link MJ Flores


----------

